# Universal Remotes - Any good ones still out there?



## ostinoh (Apr 2, 2010)

Hello - So it looks like the brand (Caavo) I currently have. The Control Center smart remote is no longer being made and for a little bit now have not been happy with it.

This my simple setup:
TCL Roku TV
LG sound bar
Brezzeline cable box

Can someone recommend an all in one universal remote (if any companies still make them) that I can use not only for the cable box. But also to control Roku streaming TV, Sound bar volume.

Thank you


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

When Logitech got out, it was indication of a failing concept.
If I were you I'd avoid the complex hub concept and look for a learning remote. That's if you still have original remotes for all devices.
It's simply the idea that all the frequencies can be transferred to one remote. But to get all functionality might require pressing many buttons.
I think that's why Americans have accepted separate remotes and have accepted smart tv's. Programming can be challenging and not so successful. 
Some can combine multiple commands such as turning on all 3 at once but the possible combinations of functionality make it hard for a customer to follow.
And we know the support help desk in a distant country adds to the frustration.


----------



## Racinmason (3 mo ago)

I like having 5 remotes...impresses the ladies


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

We used Harmony at one time, but when it went south, and we bought the Roku TV, we didn't change to universal remotes, as we seldom use the amplifier and don't watch cable/satellite TV anymore.


----------

